# Wife's veiwpoint today....



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Everything is happening at the same time and the hay is 3 weeks earlier than normal. We've never made hay and planted corn at the same day. Here's what the Mrs. did today. We were baling a field 2 miles south of the Minnesota border.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

UH OH! Looks like she's driving an iron horse. Love those 40 series tractors.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I should be doing both at once as well, but father is jsut recovered enough to help some, and unless hay prices rise drastically _here_, the row crops are worth much more.


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

can you have her give my fiancee a call? I cant get her in tractor to save her life...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife thinks I'm crazy so she's not going to help me!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> My wife thinks I'm crazy so she's not going to help me!!!


It's harder being the only crazy one... lol and keep smiling. Drives them crazy too! Martin


----------



## Haying in Kentucky (Jun 19, 2012)

My husband (whose hay it is!) is spraying corn while my son and I haul and put up 220 rolls!! Gotta love it! Beautiful weather here in Kentucky this week!


----------

